# Fastest way to get the aquarium ready for fish



## Dirty_Pond (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I finally have the substrate, filter, heaters and stuff getting to me within the week. So the aquarium should be gettin setup soon. My question is that what can I do to get the aquarium ready for plants and fish really fast. I am kind of getting impatient now and don't want to wait4 weeks for the aquarium to naturally cycle.

I saw seachem Stability is a product that you can add to the aquarium. Apparently this has all the beneficial bacteria already in this so the aquarium gets ready for fish real fast. I like the idea but does this work?

Also, what other chemicals/test kits I wiuld need t make sure my water quality is oK?

I am looking at seachem prime as the water treatment (for chlorine and amonia) and seachem clarity for clearing cloudiness and floatig particles.

Any help wil be appreciated.


----------



## RocBro (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Dirty...I've been reefing since I'd say May...and I wanted to rush the cycling process too. I looked for all kinds of threads that would make me feel better about using one of those quick cycling chems out there. And you know what, I did...but I also wish I hadn't. I had quite a few set backs and a few devastating deaths because I wanted the fish...My suggestion to you, wait...Do research...more research...on the type of Fish that you'd like to keep. The type of coral you want to keep.

As for testing kits, I started out with an API master kit that tested my pH, Nitrates, Nitrites, and Ammonia. I now have a Salifert to test my Calcium and Phosphates. You will probably get varying opinions on test kits too, some don't like that the colors are too close and you can't tell which is which...
Again, I'd say wait out your cycle period...you can learn a lot in that downtime...I know I did. Now I'm cycling a 75 Gallon in my bedroom while my 55 is doing beautifully in the family room... JMHO


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

I use API master test kit. Works well for me.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i really think that you should be patient and wait for it to cycle...but you dont have to cycle that long...maybe 3 weeks...it depends on what type of fish you want


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

If you can get any seeded bio-media from an established tank the cycling process can go quicker. I don't think any of those "cycle" chemicals work. 

You don't have to wait to cycle to put plants in, they aren't bothered by the ammonia and nitrites produced.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Plants are plug and play with a new tank. No worries there.

Cycling is very important and often times many jump the gun because "I just want to have fishies". lol

It's all good .... but .... patience is a virtue. If you don't already have a tank established, check with some friends or even your LFS. Some will give you established media for just this purpose.

Can't comment on the chems...never used them.

API Master kit and PRIME are essential needs. As for clarity...IMO...don't bother. Again, I'm not one for adding chems to my tanks.


----------



## Dirty_Pond (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks, guys. Regarding fish I actually haven't decided what types yet. I am currently researching on fish based on couple of criteria. First of all I don't want fish that will eat or destroy the plants. Then based on that which fish will go together without killing each other. well this the most basic. We'll see how it goes. i got couple of weeks minimum to figure out the fish situation. 

What about types shrimps and snails to counteract algae?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

There are two products that I know of that are "instant cycles" that will allow you to add fish at the same time as the product, in fact will not allow you not to add fish (all the fish you intend to put in the tank) at the time you add the product. These are the ONLY two products that work this way and they are used by major large commercial aquariums for this purpose but they are major expensive. If you do not want to spend the money for one of these do not waste the time and money on the ones in the stores like Cycle or the ones that say they will give you a Fast cycle...they are a waste of time and money and will leave you with a constant dependence on them and no cycle and probably a lot of dead fish.

The products are: 
Fritz Pet :: Professional Aquarium & Aquaculture Supplies for Freshwater tanks

Fritz Pet :: Professional Aquarium & Aquaculture Supplies for Saltwater tanks

OR

SAFESTART (instant tank cycler)(replacement for MarineLand "bio-spira") for Freshwater tanks (replaced the Freshwater Bio-spira)

Bio-Spira (instant tank cycler)saltwater For saltwater tanks

Those are the only options and they are expensive and do not store well. They have very high shipping costs due to the fact that they need to be shipped refrigerated and overnight. (except for the SAFESTART but it is still expensive) 

The way you use these products is to have the fish for your tanks at hand and the product there and when you get all of them together you SHAKE the container of product and pour the WHOLE thing in the tank so the bacteria in the bottom all gets in the tank and make sure your fish are ready to be put in the tank within an hour or so. You need to put the whole compliment of fish that you intend to keep in the tank in at one time to allow the amount of bacteria needed to settle into the filter. If you want to add a partial fish load it will allow most of the bacteria to die off and then the cycle will not be complete and you will have to wait for a while to add more fish to allow the filter to establish itself the normal way. A waste of time and effort as well as money. I have used all these products and will tell you that the only requirement is not to pay any attention to the testing for the first 7 days as the tests will not be accurate. But after that time you will not have lost any fish that were healthy to begin with and you will have a cycled filter and happy tank and you can do your first partial water change. I have not ever lost a fish to this method and while it is very expensive I guess it just depends on how impatient you are.

Rose


----------

